# Opinion on Surf Set Up



## SteveMcD (Sep 7, 2013)

Looking to match up a Penn Spinfisher Bigwater Medium 9 ft Rod with Penn Spinfisher 6500 reel. I plan to use this set up for throwing lures in the Surf. Any opinions or experience appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Seems a little heavy for me to be casting lures for a few hours.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

X2, What action and lure rate is the rod.


----------



## SteveMcD (Sep 7, 2013)

Lure rating is 1 to 5 oz.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The reel is probably a bit big as well. You could get away with a 4000 easy.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

A better Setup would be a Penn Prevail 9 footer and a Spinfisher ssv 3500 or a Penn Conflict 3500. That rod is kinda heavy for Lure throwing and the Reel would be more for Bottom Fishing or Buck-Tailing a Cobia... Hope this Helps....We carry both, and you will not get a Better Deal ANYWHERE.. 

JAM


----------



## SteveMcD (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks, Gents!


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I use a penn battle 4k with the 8' prevail 1-3 oz. Main reason it's light on the arms and wallet.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Every time I see a post about What do you think about my set up. I can't help but wonder how did people buy fishing equipment before the internet?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

JAM said:


> We carry both, and you will not get a Better Deal ANYWHERE ...


Who is "we" ? 

Link ?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Teac's lair in Hatteras


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

rabbitdog2 said:


> Every time I see a post about What do you think about my set up. I can't help but wonder how did people buy fishing equipment before the internet?


They asked the same question at a 
Tackle Shop... 
JAM


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

IMHO I feel it's more of a validation than anything else.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Well I see it all the time, someone from Richmond buying the Wrong Stuff to Fish here in Hatteras. What they do not get is We sell all our Reels at the Manufactures Minimum, no place else can sell them any cheaper,or they can lose the line of reels. Walmart cannot sell their Penn Reels any cheaper then I can, and Walmart does not know where the fish are being caught. We also Spool all of our Reels on the House, that way you are getting more for your money by dealing local. It's a Win Win. Most folks Compliment us on our Prices.. We are the lowest on the Island on Several Products, Gulp for one. Allot of my Customers have been Customers since the Old Pelicans Roost Days and the Other Shop That I used to work at, we consider them Friends.. Stop By and see for yourself. Teach's Lair Marina.. Hatteras Village.... 

JAM


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

rabbitdog2 said:


> Every time I see a post about What do you think about my set up. I can't help but wonder how did people buy fishing equipment before the internet?[/QUOTE
> 
> I can answer that from experience.
> I spent money on the wrong stuff until I finally got it right, or met someone who helped me out.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

surffshr said:


> rabbitdog2 said:
> 
> 
> > Every time I see a post about What do you think about my set up. I can't help but wonder how did people buy fishing equipment before the internet?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I think it's a compliment to the forum member's when they ask. I don't mind them looking for advise. I ask too. I respect the opinion's found here on tackle, show's what other fisherman are using.:fishing:


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

surfchunker said:


> Teac's lair in Hatteras


"Teach's Lair" ?

*http://www.teachslair.com/
*


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Yup that be US


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

rabbitdog2 said:


> Every time I see a post about What do you think about my set up. I can't help but wonder how did people buy fishing equipment before the internet?


Every time I see a reply from a post by rabbitdog2 I can't help but wonder why dosen't this guy just go chase rabbits.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Mark H. said:


> Every time I see a reply from a post by rabbitdog2 I can't help but wonder why dosen't this guy just go chase rabbits.


So what do you wonder about with my SN?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I wonder how my battle2 rod compares to the prevail?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> So what do you wonder about with my SN?


How's your eyesight ? 

LOL !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Quote Originally Posted by Mark H. View Post
Every time I see a reply from a post by rabbitdog2 I can't help but wonder why dosen't this guy just go chase rabbits.



Mastrbaitr said:


> So what do you wonder about with my SN?


If you like rabbit hunting as much as I do you'd understand his name especially if you have some really good dogs. I love those Saturday Races right after deer season goes out Jan 1, until the end of February. Then I have to wait a month or so for Turkey Season

As far What I think about Mastrbaitr's name ... It tells me he doesn't get to take many of his dates, girlfriends, or wives fishing. Or, he really is a first mate in a charter boat. Either way, I ain't ever gonna shake hands with him until I see him wash them!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Elgreco said:


> I wonder how my battle2 rod compares to the prevail?


Very Well same weight range and that is the most important thing, most are throwing 2 ounce lures so that is the sweet spot of your battle rod. I Know the Prevail Line is not that expensive with the nine footer running around 79 bucks. I do not sell the Battle Line cause of the similar price point and they might just be a Combo Package but it will do very well with the 2 ounce ES Lures, Glass Minnows, and 2 ounce Sting Silvers. Nice Setup BTW.. Good Luck with it.. 

JAM


----------



## jocoscout (Jan 12, 2012)

I would use your combo for bottom fishing, seems way too heavy to cast repeatedly for any amount of time. Also is it a SSV? or is it the last generation? (I ask for line capacity reasons, I'm pretty sure the new ones have better line capacity than the older generation.)


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

JAM said:


> Very Well same weight range and that is the most important thing, most are throwing 2 ounce lures so that is the sweet spot of your battle rod. I Know the Prevail Line is not that expensive with the nine footer running around 79 bucks. I do not sell the Battle Line cause of the similar price point and they might just be a Combo Package but it will do very well with the 2 ounce ES Lures, Glass Minnows, and 2 ounce Sting Silvers. Nice Setup BTW.. Good Luck with it..
> 
> JAM


It was a combo with a battle2 6k.


----------



## SteveMcD (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback Gents.Why wouldn't someone want validation? I am not a complete stranger to saltwater, I use to fish offshore with my Dad all the time, when he passed away almost 25 years ago, I never fished saltwater again. Now that I have retired, I have moved to the Eastern Shore and have taken up Surf fishing, I have done pretty well so far on blues and red drum throwing bait with a conventional set up, but looking to get into spin and lure fishing from the surf. 

I was born by the Ocean, now life has come full circle.

Thanks again for all the feedback.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

6k is 2 sizes to big for metal 4 k would be right on... can do it but it would be unbalanced...6k is huge
JAM


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

JAM said:


> 6k is 2 sizes to big for metal 4 k would be right on... can do it but it would be unbalanced...6k is huge
> JAM


I have a shimano sedona 4k i can put on the 9' penn rod and then i can put the battle2 6k on my 10' diawa eliminator for bottom fishing.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Sounds like a good swap...Enjoy.... JAM


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

JAM said:


> Well I see it all the time, someone from Richmond buying the Wrong Stuff to Fish here in Hatteras. What they do not get is We sell all our Reels at the Manufactures Minimum, no place else can sell them any cheaper,or they can lose the line of reels. Walmart cannot sell their Penn Reels any cheaper then I can, and Walmart does not know where the fish are being caught. We also Spool all of our Reels on the House, that way you are getting more for your money by dealing local. It's a Win Win. Most folks Compliment us on our Prices.. We are the lowest on the Island on Several Products, Gulp for one. Allot of my Customers have been Customers since the Old Pelicans Roost Days and the Other Shop That I used to work at, we consider them Friends.. Stop By and see for yourself. Teach's Lair Marina.. Hatteras Village....
> 
> JAM


and teach's has the coldest beer on hatterass and guys who will talk fishing! I look foreward every year to just bs'ing there, and stocking up on tackle and bait
js


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> The reel is probably a bit big as well. You could get away with a 4000 easy.


x2


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mark H. said:


> Every time I see a reply from a post by rabbitdog2 I can't help but wonder why dosen't this guy just go chase rabbits.


I rabbit hunt about 3 or 4 times a week and when I get home I go on line and ask what everybody thinks about my dogs. Then I ask if I am using the right gun. Then I ask what kind of ammo should I be using.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

I would think that those asking questions don't get to hunt rabbits or fish 3-4 times a week like you. There is nothing wrong with using P&S or any other site as a tool for gaining knowledge for those with less experience. Don't be mad at the Internet. You seem to like using it.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Who's mad? Must be you


----------



## SteveMcD (Sep 7, 2013)

Well... I picked up a Penn Spinfisher V SSV 4500 and a Penn Prevail 9.0 Surf Spinning Rod rated for 3/4 to 3 oz. I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

SteveMcD said:


> Well... I picked up a Penn Spinfisher V SSV 4500 and a Penn Prevail 9.0 Surf Spinning Rod rated for 3/4 to 3 oz. I am pretty happy with it.



Pretty Work SteveMcD, you might have gotten away with the Spinfisher V SSV 3500, but the 4500 will work...JAM


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

SteveMcD said:


> Well... I picked up a Penn Spinfisher V SSV 4500 and a Penn Prevail 9.0 Surf Spinning Rod rated for 3/4 to 3 oz. I am pretty happy with it.


Sweet, versatile outfit. My general rule for surf outfits is 8'rod/3k reel, 9'/4k, 10'/5/ etc.. Not hard and fast as not all 4k reels are created equal,but you get the idea. Also assumes braid being used. C'mon April.....


----------



## SteveMcD (Sep 7, 2013)

Come on April. Indeed!


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Come on march!


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

On "Validation" It is a good idea to check in on this stuff. I Fished for many years off of boats on the west coast, but have only spent a few years inshore/surf fishing on the east coast. Gear, technique, bait are all somewhat different. The language is the same. 

Some of us only get to fish salt 5-6 weeks a year, some even less. It is good to check in with the regulars, and see what we can do to have more productive and enjoyable trips when we do get out there, or at least get told once in a while that "your gear is too heavy, you will not enjoy it"


My gear I have set up for a few months from now, when it is time to start fishing the Georgia barrier islands: 
Main Rod: Penn Prevail 11 foot, 2-6 ounce model. Penn Squall 15, spooled with power pro 30, 30 pound mono backer, 50 pound mono shock leader. 
In close rod: Ocean Master Inshore Extreme 7 foot, 1-3 ounce MH, Penn SSV4500 spooled with 20 pound Power Pro, 30 pound mono shock leader. 

Both worked out well last year, and I am considering a Ocean Master 12 foot (the lighter model) as a replacement for the Prevail, to see if I can get a little more distance. 

What am I doing wrong? Is there something way out of line in my setup? If so, let me know, I like advice.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Why is it when people that can't catch anything always question their equipment and think they need to buy something bigger and better? Equipment don't catch fish knowledge does. You can buy all the best equipment on the market but if you go out and plop down on the sand and fish at the wrong time and fish dead water you're not going to catch fish


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

cthulhu said:


> On "Validation" It is a good idea to check in on this stuff. I Fished for many years off of boats on the west coast, but have only spent a few years inshore/surf fishing on the east coast. Gear, technique, bait are all somewhat different. The language is the same.
> 
> Some of us only get to fish salt 5-6 weeks a year, some even less. It is good to check in with the regulars, and see what we can do to have more productive and enjoyable trips when we do get out there, or at least get told once in a while that "your gear is too heavy, you will not enjoy it"
> 
> ...


Practice your technique. I added significant distance tweaking my casting technique. You'll save a lot of money.


----------

